# Popular 3DS Theme site 3DSThem.es shuts down due to financial issues



## Minox (Dec 10, 2017)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't the owner of this website the guy who tried to block others from making mirrors of the themes on the website?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 10, 2017)

Minox said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't the owner of this website the guy who tried to block others from making mirrors of the themes on the website?


Uh, I don't remember that, but my memory isn't the best, so...
All I remember is that Erman (AKA erman1337 AKA ErmanSayin) was the source of a lot of controversy within the 3DS Hacking scene.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh, a person I'm in a Discord server with just reminded me of the recaptcha system he used once on his site lmao 
My memory really has become trash.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 10, 2017)

sks316 said:


> View attachment 108006
> 
> (P.S.: Erman, 3DSThem.es's creator, is doing fine, so don't worry about him.)



I'm more worried about a pornstar killing herself than him, I think there's no need to explain that.


----------



## Chary (Dec 10, 2017)

Good thing for backups and alternatives.


----------



## Shadicluigi (Dec 10, 2017)

sks316 said:


> View attachment 108006​Popular 3DS Theme site 3DSThem.es has recently shut down due to "financial difficulties". Any attempt to access the site now results in a 522 error, as seen above. The Themely repo on GitHub was also archived around the same time. I'd like to remind people that this does not mean that the themes are lost. Most of them are still available on the 3DSThem.es Archive. Given that 3DSThem.es has shut down, the Theme Browser in Themely will no longer function. This was really the only benefit of the closed-source version, so it is recommended that you switch to either the open-source fork of Themely by ihaveamac or Anemone3DS by astronautlevel. Don't fret, because another 3DS Theme site, Theme Plaza, exists. Now, let's have a moment of silence for Themely and 3DSThem.es...
> 
> *SOURCE:* Reddit
> 
> (P.S.: Erman, 3DSThem.es's creator, is doing fine, so don't worry about him.)


We need a modified version of Themely that can access Theme Plaza, as it's nowhere near as popular and many people aren't willing to pull out their SD just for a theme. Anyways, I uploaded a Yu Yu Hakusho theme the second the site closed, even the archive site never got a chance to save it.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 10, 2017)

LolcatPlays said:


> We need a modified version of Themely that can access Theme Plaza, as it's nowhere near as popular and many people aren't willing to pull out their SD just for a theme. Anyways, I uploaded a Yu Yu Hakusho theme the second the site closed, even the archive site never got a chance to save it.


A. You can scan QR Codes. Even then, I hope someone will make a pull request to the open-source Themely or to Anemone3DS and add a theme downloader.
B. If you still have the theme file, you can upload it to Theme Plaza!


----------



## Shadicluigi (Dec 10, 2017)

sks316 said:


> A. You can scan QR Codes. Even then, I hope someone will make a pull request to the open-source Themely or to Anemone3DS and add a theme downloader.
> B. If you still have the theme file, you can upload it to Theme Plaza!


Scanning QR Codes still is inconvenient. And B, I already did


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 10, 2017)

LolcatPlays said:


> Scanning QR Codes still is inconvenient.


Yeah, true...
If anyone reading this has any experience with code, make a pull request to Anemone3DS!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2017)

It was only a matter of time. At least now I can reupload my favorite theme under "blujay" instead of "Bananaman"


----------



## Lukerz (Dec 10, 2017)

Well, this kinda sucks.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 10, 2017)

blujay said:


> It was only a matter of time. At least now I can reupload my favorite theme under "blujay" instead of "Bananaman"


So... Any reason why your username was "Bananaman"?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2017)

sks316 said:


> So... Any reason why your username was "Bananaman"?


no. it was just there to see all of the themes (if you catch my drift) and then when I started uploading and saw I couldn't change my username i just about died.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 10, 2017)

Good riddance; I haven't forgotten the debacle with the original custom 3DS themes site.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Good riddance; I haven't forgotten the debacle with the original custom 3DS themes site.


what happened with that anyways


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 10, 2017)

blujay said:


> what happened with that anyways


I don't remember the specific details, but it was nothing good.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 10, 2017)

Guess I gotta upload my themes to this other site now, all 80 something. Rip.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 10, 2017)

it was about time. this happens to basically any site that has the "download then leave" system.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 10, 2017)

Meh. It's a niche system. The 3DS is a great system. However, the modified side (homebrew) leads to a wasteland of service sites. So, it had a great run, but this was inevitable for a free service site like that


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Meh. It's a niche system. The 3DS is a great system. However, the modified side (homebrew) leads to a wasteland of service sites. So, it had a great run, but this was inevitable for a free service site like that



People get access to homebrew
People are lazy and want others to make things for them
People give in and make these things
People demand a common area to get these files instead of spread out
Optional:
Someone makes a great service but it costs money/has plenty of ads to support itself (or it has a Patreon)
People deny this service claiming either this person is profiting off of what should be free, or the service should be non-profit.
Service dies off

Somebody makes a free service that is decent enough for every day use
Service can't support itself and dies off
Repeat steps 4-7


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 10, 2017)

blujay said:


> People get access to homebrew
> People are lazy and want others to make things for them
> People give in and make these things
> People demand a common area to get these files instead of spread out
> ...



This. So much this.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 10, 2017)

Uhm... can anyone explain to me the "cost" of running a website? Since the hostprovider I have got unlimited bandwidth and costs like 2€ a month.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Uhm... can anyone explain to me the "cost" of running a website? Since the hostprovider I have got unlimited bandwidth and costs like 2€ a month.


The cost of "hosting" is less than the cost of "running".
In terms of storage space, there are times when you have to upgrade. Take the torrent file of custom themes on the archive site. It is ~50GB. This implies that Erman must have been paying enough for at least 50GB of storage, plus whatever the splashes/badges/website took up (probably not that much).
Then you have to pay the staff/developers of the site (usually). I doubt you will get away with creating a *secure, reliable* user system for free, even if you don't create it yourself, you have to buy it from somewhere.

Then, you must consider the time it takes. "Time is money" and too much time without any results causes a lot of discouragement.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 10, 2017)

blujay said:


> The cost of "hosting" is less than the cost of "running".
> In terms of storage space, there are times when you have to upgrade. Take the torrent file of custom themes on the archive site. It is ~50GB. This implies that Erman must have been paying enough for at least 50GB of storage, plus whatever the splashes/badges/website took up (probably not that much).
> Then you have to pay the staff/developers of the site (usually). I doubt you will get away with creating a *secure, reliable* user system for free, even if you don't create it yourself, you have to buy it from somewhere.
> 
> Then, you must consider the time it takes. "Time is money" and too much time without any results causes a lot of discouragement.


Okey, so volounteers help build a site. I can't code for shit but there is probably a wordpress for that. I got to say I gonna blame compression here that it's 50GB big. No way in hell a 3ds themes can take that much space as it is today. Thne the mp3s must be 320kbs or even FLAC. Since the 3DS got crappy speakers, it's no need for more bitrate than 128 vbr.
Storage is also dirt cheap, so I don't really understand this issue either.

And yes, I been in projects before that has been volunteer and no people active can make you discourage for sure. This doesn't however include the cost of hosting. A simple Google Ads would probably cover the yearly cost for the site.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 10, 2017)

blujay said:


> People get access to homebrew
> People are lazy and want others to make things for them
> People give in and make these things
> People demand a common area to get these files instead of spread out
> ...


Yes. So much yes. Excuse me while I grab my _Notice of Meme Acquisition_...


----------



## JellyPerson (Dec 10, 2017)

3dsthem.es was filled with ecchi 3ds themes

imagine whipping that out in class and someone seeing it

wow you're a w e e b


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Okey, so volounteers help build a site. I can't code for shit but there is probably a wordpress for that. I got to say I gonna blame compression here that it's 50GB big. No way in hell a 3ds themes can take that much space as it is today. Thne the mp3s must be 320kbs or even FLAC. Since the 3DS got crappy speakers, it's no need for more bitrate than 128 vbr.
> Storage is also dirt cheap, so I don't really understand this issue either.
> 
> And yes, I been in projects before that has been volunteer and no people active can make you discourage for sure. This doesn't however include the cost of hosting. A simple Google Ads would probably cover the yearly cost for the site.


Yes, these things are cheap, but look at it from the owner's perspective.
They probably look at the website and think "huh, look at this money I am spending. If I didn't spend this <insert dollar amount here> every month, I could save for a <insert object here> and get it in <insert time here>"

My high school human geography teacher once put it:
"I used to buy a $5 coffee from Starbucks everyday. One day, my student came to me and asked me how much my coffee costs each day. I answered 5 dollars, being honest. He then did some rough calculations, and came up with the number of $900 just spent on coffee each _school year_, if I didn't drink coffee on any other day. After that, I quit, and saved my money. After 2 years, I went to Africa to serve those in need, and I feel better than ever not drinking coffee anymore"
Obviously that is paraphrased a bit.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 10, 2017)

Hmm yeah that is true. It's all depending on in interest from the person paying the bill after all.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 10, 2017)

Yeah we definitely need a theme database within our 3DS. I mean even the PS Vita/Henkaku has had that for a long time now.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2017)

MasterJ360 said:


> Yeah we definitely need a theme database within our 3DS. I mean even the PS Vita/Henkaku has had that for a long time now.


But somebody would have to host it, would they not?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 10, 2017)

blujay said:


> But somebody would have to host it, would they not?


idk, maybe make a cia installation version of the website under the same host and allow users to upload their themes directly from the 3ds


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Dec 10, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I'm more worried about a pornstar killing herself than him, I think there's no need to explain that.



August Ames died its over bro.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 10, 2017)

Maluma said:


> August Ames died its over bro.



Matters more than some guy who turned out to be kind of an asshole losing his site when there are and have been better alternatives.


----------



## Kazmatic (Dec 10, 2017)

Well this sucks. Stopped making themes but enjoyed skimming through new ones to see what was brewing.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Dec 10, 2017)

Well good thing i still have all of my theme on my pc. Maybe this is the chance for remaked some of them my old theme that i find bad. Only problem is re make all the screenshot x°D


----------



## Joom (Dec 10, 2017)

blujay said:


> The cost of "hosting" is less than the cost of "running".
> In terms of storage space, there are times when you have to upgrade. Take the torrent file of custom themes on the archive site. It is ~50GB. This implies that Erman must have been paying enough for at least 50GB of storage, plus whatever the splashes/badges/website took up (probably not that much).
> Then you have to pay the staff/developers of the site (usually). I doubt you will get away with creating a *secure, reliable* user system for free, even if you don't create it yourself, you have to buy it from somewhere.
> 
> Then, you must consider the time it takes. "Time is money" and too much time without any results causes a lot of discouragement.


Damn it feels good to be a sysadmin/web dev. I pay 20€ a month for a 2 TB, unmetered box with an i7 and 16 GB of DDR3. I do all my own development and design, so I don't have anyone to pay. My site generates terabytes of data per month as well because I privately mirror full ROM sets, and I place torrents for them throughout the wild. The best part is that I don't support myself with ads, either. This crap's cheap if you know what you're doing. Hell, I could host the entirety of 3dsthem.es for free, and it honestly wouldn't impact me in the slightest. Anyone have the site source? If Erman doesn't want it anymore of course, heh.


----------



## Most-Wanted (Dec 10, 2017)

This seems like Espionage ... and i really liked this site + the features, We are going backwards in the hacking world .. not forwards like we should be >_>

I would of been fine if they just flooded the website with ads, I don't care


----------



## YTElias (Dec 10, 2017)

I liked the site
now i need to switch to Themeplaza or so


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Dec 10, 2017)

Huh, pretty annoying.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2017)

The website owner erman sead malware on the 3ds was smart (during the whole unbanmii fiasco) after he made themely closed source,which drove everyone into fear mongering and suspicion.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 10, 2017)

yeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
"""financial issues"""


----------



## YTElias (Dec 10, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> yeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
> """financial issues"""


greek laughs


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2017)

Once again, the majority of people claiming he just stopped because he wanted to, not because of his "financial issues".
1. He was like 15
2. He doesn't owe you anything you ungrateful bastards


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 10, 2017)

YTElias said:


> greek laughs


idk what this means but ok XD


----------



## YTElias (Dec 10, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> idk what this means but ok XD


grecce i mean
They are the poorest country xd


----------



## jimmyj (Dec 10, 2017)

well rip
hold f
fffffffff


----------



## ZeroHikari (Dec 10, 2017)

So guess I have to ask, as i'm sure a lot of people don't want to be first shot of this, is there a good alternative apart from _That _iso site? I think i've seen a backup of the 3dsthem.es website on google but would be nice to find an alternative

Edit: I'm only putting this here because you're guaranteed that people won't even read the first post and will start panicking "muh themez!"

(please don't shoot me!)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I've also found the backup archive of 3dsthem.es if you want to add this to main post *here*


----------



## Jayro (Dec 10, 2017)

@erman1337 can you fix your site bro?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 11, 2017)

ZeroHikari said:


> So guess I have to ask, as i'm sure a lot of people don't want to be first shot of this, is there a good alternative apart from _That _iso site


An alternative to 3DSThem.es? Try Theme Plaza, link's in the OP.


ZeroHikari said:


> I've also found the backup archive of 3dsthem.es if you want to add this to main post *here*


It's already in the OP lmao


----------



## Captain_N (Dec 11, 2017)

Just run the site from a home computer and connection...... use google drive for the file storage.....


----------



## Jayro (Dec 11, 2017)

Why won't @erman1337 answer for himself, did he die and not pay the server bill?


----------



## Closet Nerd (Dec 11, 2017)

I remember when I had my 3ds I browsed this site and was surprised at the amount and diversity of themes. I used the diablo 2 rogue encampment music theme and img - on a 3ds homescreen lol. So thanks to the owner of the site and whoever uploaded that theme. RIP.


----------



## PossiblyOne (Dec 11, 2017)

rip

Actually, what about custom badges? What site is going to host them now?


----------



## dimmidice (Dec 11, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> rip
> 
> Actually, what about custom badges? What site is going to host them now?


https://3dsthemesarchive.site/ has them. Though it's less than ideal.


----------



## Searinox (Dec 11, 2017)

RIP will miss all the scantly-clad Umbreon girls.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2017)

*used chmm2 for themes*
rip 3dsthem.es


----------



## dimmidice (Dec 11, 2017)

Eix said:


> *used chmm2 for themes*
> rip 3dsthem.es


Why on earth would you still use CHMM2?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Why on earth would you still use CHMM2?


cuz it works for me and lets me use shuffled themes


----------



## dimmidice (Dec 11, 2017)

Eix said:


> cuz it works for me and lets me use shuffled themes


So does Anemone. Which doesn't have bugs, is quicker and has more options.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> So does Anemone. Which doesn't have bugs, is quicker and has more options.


:/
more options is a bad thing
more chance to screw up if your 3ds turns on in your pocket (why did they think a power button on the outside was a good idea for a folding system???)
also I tried themely once and all my Megumin themes made it crash
haven't tried anemone yet but I still like the gui for chmm2 abd how it doesn't crash when I select Megumin


----------



## ToonGoomba (Dec 11, 2017)

Nani!?!? Dang, I was wondering why Themely wouldn't connect to 3DSThem.es. It was a very good site that provided custom themes, badges, splashes, and I was highly satisfied with it. Thanks Erman


----------



## dimmidice (Dec 11, 2017)

Eix said:


> :/
> more options is a bad thing
> more chance to screw up if your 3ds turns on in your pocket (why did they think a power button on the outside was a good idea for a folding system???)
> also I tried themely once and all my Megumin themes made it crash
> haven't tried anemone yet but I still like the gui for chmm2 abd how it doesn't crash when I select Megumin


Bullshit.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Bullshit.


how?


----------



## ZeroHikari (Dec 11, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> So does Anemone. Which doesn't have bugs, is quicker and has more options.



Actually, Anemone still has a few bugs and the last update was in september



dimmidice said:


> Bullshit.



Wow, well that's a nice way to have a constructive argument... don't like someone opinion and/or reasoning and instead give an insult. Classy.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 11, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> rip
> 
> Actually, what about custom badges? What site is going to host them now?


Theme Plaza has support for badges coming Soon™.


ZeroHikari said:


> Actually, Anemone still has a few bugs and the last update was in september


And the last commit to CHMM2 was over a year ago. Your point being?


----------



## WMCPI (Dec 11, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Theme Plaza has support for badges coming Soon™.



Actually, badges are live on themeplaza.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 11, 2017)

WMCPI said:


> Actually, badges are live on themeplaza.


Just found that out. Figures big things happen while I'm away from the computer.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks, Obama.


----------



## ZeroHikari (Dec 11, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Theme Plaza has support for badges coming Soon™.
> 
> And the last commit to CHMM2 was over a year ago. Your point being?



Is that both programs have bugs and not completely bug free. Yes Chmm2 was updated over a year ago and Anemone was only last updated 3 months ago.

Your point in your response?

Edit: Sorry, I'll rephrase my response as it seems to be coming across a bit dickish. Yes Chmm2 was released over a year ago (2 years was the last update I think? it's been a while anyway) but the original response seemed to suggest Anemone3ds didn't have any bugs, I was merely pointing out that it still does. But at least it's still the best alternative solution we have instead of Themely.


----------



## Beerus (Dec 11, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I'm more worried about a pornstar killing herself than him, I think there's no need to explain that.


rip augest lol now she is #1 most viewd


----------



## PossiblyOne (Dec 11, 2017)

WMCPI said:


> Actually, badges are live on themeplaza.



Oh wow, nice! I should check themeplaza more often.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 11, 2017)

So has anyone found out why this suddenly shut down yet, or why Erman has disappeared? So far, it's looking like a C&D threatened to shut him down and succeeded in doing so, but that's just what I think is going on.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 11, 2017)

Jayro said:


> So has anyone found out why this suddenly shut down yet, or why Erman has disappeared? So far, it's looking like a C&D threatened to shut him down and succeeded in doing so, but that's just what I think is going on.


Erman says it's due to "financial issues", but we can't be for sure. After all, this is Erman we're talking about here.


----------



## Lihzahrd_Atlas (Dec 16, 2017)

so 3dsthem.es is it definitely closed? (I understand all english)


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 16, 2017)

Lihzahrd_Atlas said:


> so 3dsthem.es is it definitely closed? (I understand all english)


Yes, 3DSThem.es is definitely closed.


----------



## fedehda (Dec 16, 2017)

Maluma said:


> August Ames died its over bro.


Hey... WHAT?!


----------



## Ryumaru (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## SaberLilly (Dec 26, 2017)

Huh I didn't know the site went down due to this. I thought it was just a glitch to be honest. Oh well, was fun while it lasted, guess that means I have to go back to making my own themes XD


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 27, 2017)

SaberLilly said:


> Huh I didn't know the site went down due to this. I thought it was just a glitch to be honest. Oh well, was fun while it lasted, guess that means I have to go back to making my own themes XD


Read the OP. New themes will be downloadable on Theme Plaza.


----------



## LucaP (Dec 28, 2017)

Huh. Guess I gotta start reuploading my themes to Theme Plaza then.


----------



## AIrider08 (Dec 29, 2017)

Guess I have to reupload all my themes and see if anybody downloads them. Rip.


----------



## Memth48 (Jan 27, 2018)

so i am curious. How much did this site cost to run before it was shut down? I make good money but i know nothing about getting somthing like that back up. Seems to complicated to be worth it.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 27, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Good riddance; I haven't forgotten the debacle with the original custom 3DS themes site.


Anybody know what that original custom themes site was and what happened?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



linuxares said:


> Uhm... can anyone explain to me the "cost" of running a website? Since the hostprovider I have got unlimited bandwidth and costs like 2€ a month.


Main cost is the domain, if there is one. You can make a simple, free site with GitHub, though I think there is a repo size limit for free accounts...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ryumaru said:


>


That actually lags my phone. I should get a better one.


----------



## Mr.Faq2015 (Jan 27, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Anybody know what that original custom themes site was and what happened?



Someone correct me if I'm actually mistaken on something.
3dsthemes.com. "Giving custom 3DS Themes a Home". Got hacked and messed up several months after it became sorta known to the public, supposedly by someone here. It continued to exist a little after the whole hacking thing got solved software-wise, but the owner (I forgot the username, I feel ashamed) eventually decided to shut it down due to being unable to keep it up server-wise. 3dsthem.es arose by the time 3dsthemes.com was starting to shut down.

3dsthemes.com shall persist in our memories as a stand-up against one of the things Nintendo did wrong with the 3DS and tons of people willed to prove it to be wrong


----------



## Memth48 (Jan 28, 2018)

I know there are other sites like 3dsthem.es but to be honest i kinda fell for the site. Like alot of other people i used it alot and began to upload alot of my own themes. After my 3ds breaking i just never went back. I would love to bring the site back up to life but at the same time even tho i can afford it with ease i just have better things to focus on right now.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 28, 2018)

I mean, they could have asked if someone was willing to host the site for them. I have a server with 1TB of space and 1Gbps unmetered bandwidth that I'm planning on keeping long term, and I don't use much of the space or bandwidth on it, so I would have been willing to help out. I might even be able to help out with the coding. I guess it's too late now though.


----------



## TheTrueDream42 (Jan 26, 2019)

https://3dsthemesarchive.site/ no longer exists. Does anyone know how/where to find the old themes from the site now? It would be a shame if they where lost.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 26, 2019)

TheTrueDream42 said:


> https://3dsthemesarchive.site/ no longer exists. Does anyone know how/where to find the old themes from the site now? It would be a shame if they where lost.


That website moved to http://3dsthemesarchive.com/.


----------



## Captain_N (Jan 28, 2019)

Time for him to host the site at home.....


----------

